# How do you think taobao agent?



## Anglepp

hello everyone, now i am working in a company as a taobao agent, (taobao is the largest online marketplace of China), i help the foreign friends buy from there, and this is my first time to do it, so i dont know if this business is feasible, anyone can give some ideas? thank you.


----------



## Anglepp

I seen too much person just buy goods from ebay,,because ebay can have payments to let customers buy goods directly(like paypal atc ),,,but there would be a problem is you choose goods from one seller you need pay one time,,and if from more sellers,you need pay too much times,and also if you buy a lot of different goods,you need to visite thousands of sellers and also pay thousand times,which is really a cost way to buy things.....
And also can u choose good quality and reasonable price goods here??? It would be really a doubt question for every buyer..
In China,there are thousands of online shopping websites, such as taobao paipai yiqu dangdang and so on, but the best one should be taobao,because alibaba also taobao's CEO马云had created a new webiste for taobao,its tall.com,,and also maken a lot of new rules for taobao and tall,,the CEO tells that they need to creat a competitive influential and also a credibility online shopping market in Aisa,,and the truth is taobao had been the biggest Internet real market in Asia from 2004. And i have to say nowerdays taobao is stronger and stronger...
But the key problem is all foreigners cannot buy goods from it directly...Because taobao has thousands of sellers and they cannot unify the payment...Its so pity!!!!!! 
But i knew too much of my friends from abroad always let me help them to buy things from it,,and i am doubt that if i can be here to help these who want to buying to buy their willings.And it must be a new place to purchase online goods.................


----------



## mifinfojune

I think taobao agent fill the market vacancy. Usually Alibaba seller sell goods in wholesale, and taobao agent can retail goods, and one clothing is OK, which makes more convenient for overseas customers.


----------



## sjforever

Old thread. Now, with the help of Google webpage translator a foreign buyer is completely capable of making orders on Taobao, and Taobao site supports payment by credit card and offers two shipping methods, Tao Global Direct Shipping and Global Consolidate and Shipping, to overseas buyers. 

So, what’s the point of the Taobao agent service providers?

Buying from Taobao directly is laborious and time-consuming, so most of the guys who do this must like tinkering with things, but most of us are not like this so we pay money to make us easy and comfortable. That’s why the Taobao agents exist.


----------

